# Gamer Notebook von HardwareHexe.de



## butze (8. Juli 2010)

hallo,
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. ich bin auf der suche nach einem richtig gutem gamer notebook und habe bei meiner internetrecherche den online shop HardwareHexe - BECKERTS Gamer & High-End Notebooks gefunden. in diesem schop sind wirklich erstklassige notebooks vorhanden. besonders interessiere ich mich für dieses
BECKERTS Extreme Gamer Notebook D9F

da ich in dem shop das notebook selber konfigurieren kann ist das für mich echt vom vorteil und sehr interessant. doch leider kenne ich den shop noch nicht. darum bitte ich um eure hilfe.

hat eventuell schon jemand erfahrung mit dem shop und dem notebooks sammeln können? 

für eure meinungen und erfahrungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

mfg
butze


----------



## ReaCT (8. Juli 2010)

Nach der Beschreibungs hat das Teil nen i7-920 

Edit: Ich finde das Notebook zu teuer. Nur ne 250 Gb 5400 u/min Hdd und sieht auch recht klobig aus. Bei mySN hasst du auch einen Konfigurator
Edit 2: Wird ja immer schlimmer: nur 2 GB Ram, ne alte Gtx 285M und 5 einhalb Kilo, was ich auch für ein Gamernotebook viel finde. und das für 1850 €

Muss es ein Notebook sein? Mit Deskop bist du besser dran vom P/L Verhältniss her


----------



## butze (8. Juli 2010)

ich persönlich finde ein notebook besser. bisher bin ich immer mit einem standrechner zu nem kumpel zur lan gegangen. das hieß dann immer monitor, tastatur und rechner mit schleppen. bei einem gamer notebook habe ich das nicht mehr. deswegen auch ein gamer notebook.
bei mysn gibt es auch das notebook was es bei hardwarehexe gibt, aber für 
1949€.
da wäre die HardwareHexe dann doch günstiger.


----------



## der_knoben (8. Juli 2010)

Also laut beschreibung würde ich den nicht kaufen. 2GB RAM sind heutzutage zu wenig. 4GB sollten da schon rein. Außerdem gibt es für Notebooks keinen i7 920.
Da würde ich nicht bestellen.


----------



## butze (8. Juli 2010)

chau mal bitte CLEVO - Products das scheint der produzent von dem notebook barebone zu sein. das wird es schon geben, denn warum sollte ein onlineshop falsche angeben machen? das wäre doch schlecht fürs geschäft oder nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn den Shop leider nicht. Aber notebooks sind halt immer deutlich teurer als gleichgtue PC. Wer sich den Luxus leisten kann/will: o.k...   aber für 2000€ würd ICH ehrlich gesagt lieber für nen zu Hause nen Top-PC für ca. 800€ nehmen und für die paar LANs dann einen laptop für 700-900€, der für aktuelle Spiele reicht, dann halt nicht auf hohen Details, was bei LAN-Modi aber an sich eh egal ist. Und von dem gesparten kann ich dann ink. Verkauf des Laptops nach 1-2 Jahren ein neues, dann auch wieder "ausreichendes" Notebook kaufen.

so ein 2000€-Notebook is eben NICHT doppelt so stark wie eines für 1000€...  die GTX 285 aus dem Notebook oben schafft zB Battlefield BC2 auf high in grad mal 47FPS, bei MW2 sind es ca. 62FPS - eine 5650, die man in Notebooks schon für 700€ bekommt, schafft BF BC2 28-30FPS, MW2 in 35-40FPS. Man zahlt also mehr drauf, als es bringt...


----------



## der_knoben (9. Juli 2010)

Die mobilen Prozzis von INtel haben alle hinter ihrer NUmmer ein M stehen -> Mobile. Von daher gibts den i7 920 nicht für nen Laptop.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Juli 2010)

Könnt ihr nicht lesen oder was ? 

Die werben doch extra damit, *dass *sie da eine Desktop CPU (i7 920) reinbekommen
haben ! Aber das NB kann dann nur unerträglich laut und heiß sein.

Das Ding würde ich aber auch nicht nehmen, dann lieber 800 Euro
PC und 800 Euro NB, da hat man denke ich mehr von.


----------



## mySN.de (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Community !

Hier geht es wirklich um einen Desktop-CPU.
Das Gerät kann bis zum i7-980XE alles befeuern.

Die i7-920 wurde mittlerweile durch die i7-930 abeglöst.
Die i7-920XM ist das 2,00 - 3,2 GHz (TurboBoost) Pendant für mobile-Plattformen. ( Wurde auch am 22.6.2010 durch die i7-940XM mit 2,13 - 3,33 GHz abgelöst ).

Die Ausstattung des Gerätes ist mit 3x2 GB zu empfehlen.
Ggf. als kleiner Hinweis:

Am kommenden Sonntag bringt Intel einen "günstigeren" Sechskern CPU auf den Markt. Diese ist ebenfalls lauffähig.


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2010)

lt. der aktuellen PCGH ist das Kühlsystem des mySN QXG7 mit desktop i7 durchaus ausreichend, wenn es nur darum geht

Ich würde aber ebenfalls auf die Kombi ~800€ Desktop+ ~1000€ Notebook setzen


----------



## axel25 (18. Juli 2010)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Könnt ihr nicht lesen oder was ?
> 
> Die werben doch extra damit, *dass *sie da eine Desktop CPU (i7 920) reinbekommen
> haben ! Aber das NB kann dann nur unerträglich laut und heiß sein.
> ...



Heiß wird die Kiste nicht unbedingt und die Lautstärke soll laut Notebookjournal innerhalb erträglicher Grenzen (für mich max. 4 Sone) sein.



Superwip schrieb:


> lt. der aktuellen PCGH ist das Kühlsystem des mySN QXG7 mit desktop i7 durchaus ausreichend, wenn es nur darum geht
> 
> Ich würde aber ebenfalls auf die Kombi ~800€ Desktop+ ~1000€ Notebook setzen



Wäre auf jeden Fall besser außer man möchte definitiv damit "mobil" sein und trotzdem Desktop-Leistung haben (GTX480M ist in etwa so schnell wie eine HD5770 Desktop).


----------



## butze (18. Juli 2010)

ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu wort, jetzt wo ich bestellt habe. ich habe das BECKERTS Extreme Gamer Notebook D9F bei HardwareHexe gekauft. denn im gegensatz zu MYSN habe ich da mehr als 100 EUR weniger bezahlt. und das lohnt sich würde ich mal sagen. 
jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wann es ankommt 

gruß und danke für eure hilfe 
butze


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2010)

hat auch nur 2 GiB RAM... da kannst du das gesparte Geld gleich investieren um auf 6 aufzurüsten

Die GraKa (oder vor einer Aufrüstung der RAM) wird in Spielen auch immer limitieren, der Prozessor ist im Vergleich zum Restsystem, zumindestens für Spiele fast übertrieben schnell


----------



## butze (18. Juli 2010)

ich habe auf 4 gig ram aufgerüstet. das müsste erstmal reichen.


----------



## Superwip (19. Juli 2010)

Mit 4 GiB ist der Tripplechannel, einer der größten Vorteile der Plattform immernoch nicht ausgenutzt...

Und das ändert auch nichts daran, dass die Grafik für den Prozessor zu langsam ist; mit einem langsameren Prozessor, etwa einem herkömmlichen Notebookquad i7 könnte man wohl keine Unterschiede feststellen


----------



## butze (19. Juli 2010)

naja da bin ich ja mal gespannt. aber ich denke mal das ich damit schon für die kommenden spiele gerüstet bin mit dem notebook


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Juli 2010)

@Superwip : Wofür ein 1000€ Lappi wenn man einen 800€ PC hat ???


----------



## Superwip (20. Juli 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> @Superwip : Wofür ein 1000€ Lappi wenn man einen 800€ PC hat ???



Als mobile Alternative, was denn sonst? ^^

Das Optimum wäre in meinen Augen High-End PC mit derbem Multisrceen Setup + Transportabler LAN PC+ High-End Gameing PC als "Flugreiseplattform"+ Subnotebook als normale mobile Plattform+ UMPC zum überall hin mitnehmen


----------



## SixpackRanger (20. Juli 2010)

Ich bin da mehr für einen Kugelschreiber mit einer Quanten CPU und GPU, der eine 32" Projektion direkt vor einem aufbaut und mittels projezierter Touchscreentastatur bedienbar ist. Brennstoffzelle inkl natürlich ...


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2010)

ich würde dafür kein Geld ausgeben , lieber einen kleinen PC dafür, 
der Akku hält eh nicht lange beim Gamen also was soll man damit 
da tut es eine Mobile Spiel Konsole besser dazu dann noch ein preiswertes Netbook das alles 
dann so unter 600 €, denke ma hat man mehr von als von einem überteuerten Gamer Book was dann auch noch schlecht von der Verarbeitung  ist und schnell überhitzten kann ,
  eigentlich taugen heute fast alle Notebooks nichts mehr , wollte mir auch mal ein 
Gamer Book zu legen .... das habe ich gelassen


----------

